# Flex Ending ?



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

So here in the DFW area several warehouse guys have said Flex independent drivers will be phased out soon and through out 2020. Saying things like "enjoy your blocks while you can", etc, etc. Apparently Amazon is moving to full time DSP's instead because they deliver for cheaper rates. Has anyone else heard this or is it just the warehouse guys bs'ing?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They told me this at a fl warehouse months ago. I dont care its a crappy job anyways. No way to make more than 500$ a week using your own car.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/flex-being-phased-out.352506/


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes Flex was just a stopgap.. they know DPS is cheaper for them.. they give these guys like 200 packages per shift.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

*Warehouse employees aren't a good source of info *


----------



## Musky (May 7, 2018)

And the WH guys and gals gave me one of the nice new blue delivery vests a few weeks back and a new Santa hat on Saturday. There are already far less Flex drivers at the warehouse but absolutely no shortage of blocks. I just pulled it up now.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

soypana said:


> Yes Flex was just a stopgap.. they know DPS is cheaper for them.. they give these guys like 200 packages per shift.


Normally its 175 stops.... they don't care about package counts


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

How much do DSP drivers make? Do you think since we've been driving via Flex, it's something we should look into for more $tability?


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Been hearing this a couple time a year for the past 3 years....and yet we are still here.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

what about prime now flex. never see dps drivers there


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> what about prime now flex. never see dps drivers there


Prime Now Flex deliveries are ad hoc and you will never see DPS drivers picking those up.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah new vest no shortage of blocks or all at minimum pay


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Will be interesting to see how it plays out in January when it slows down.


----------

